

PG FOWA Video, Q&A, and Ryan Carson's Rebuttal - jamiequint
http://lightboxit.com/pg.html
Sorry about making you all download the veoh player, I tried Vimeo and Google Video and neither worked and at about $0.06 a download I didn't really feel like putting it up on s3 (the original was 273MB)
======
staunch
Thanks for posting this. It always surprises me how much work people put into
organizing meatspace gatherings and then fail completely at preserving it and
distributing it to a wider internet audience.

Unfortunately, the Veoh player download requirement leaves me a poor stranded
Linux user.

/me mumbles something about download software being archaic and skulks away
into the corner.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_Unfortunately, the Veoh player download requirement leaves me a poor stranded
Linux user._

Me too.

Is there a service akin to keepvid.com which will let me download the flv file
instead?

~~~
staunch
I'm guessing their player is p2p streaming which might make it hard to
download the whole file. It's probably designed to lower their bandwidth usage
and get some software installed on your computer at the same time.

Stage6 might be a good option. I'm happy to do the uploading (and/or
transcoding) if anyone makes the video file available. Really fast connection
standing by.

------
jamiequint
Sorry about making you download the Veoh player, I tried Vimeo and Google
Video and neither would upload right and for a download 273MB download I
didn't really feel like putting it up on s3.

~~~
ivankirigin
Having just put a screencast online, I wonder if there is room in the video
world for a thin layer on top of Amazon S3 to display & embed video.

While creating an account might be a barrier, you could just charge slightly
more than Amazon does for their storage.

Also, you could solve transcoding hell once, and sell it part and parcel as a
EC2 module.

A thin layer on top of tools like this Flash Video Player would make it a
complete package: <http://www.jeroenwijering.com/?item=JW_FLV_Player>

~~~
ivankirigin
I posted these thoughts here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=66828>

